# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Joh Gorthon

## pantelis2009

Όσο και αν έψαξα δεν το βρήκα πουθενά. Έτσι άνοιξα νέο post.¨Ενα νέο φίλο εντόπισα στις 07/05/2010 αραγμένο στο Πέραμα. Πρόκειται για το Ro-Ro Joh. Gorthon (ΙΜΟ Νο: 7617955).  Σαν λιμάνι νηολόγησης έχει τη Λεμεσό (Limassol) οπού είναι βαμμένο πάνω από το παλιό του λιμάνι νηολόγησης (Helsingborg) που είναι με ανάγλυφα γράμματα. Κάποια στιγμή χάθηκε (δεν ξέρω που πήγε) αλλά προχθές το είδα πάλι στο Ν.Μ.Δ.  :Wink:  

JOH GORTHON 02 I.M.O 7617955  07-05-2010.jpg

JOH GORTHON 03 I.M.O 7617955  16-06-2010.jpg

JOH GORTHON 04 I.M.O 7617955  16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Όσο και αν έψαξα δεν το βρήκα πουθενά. Έτσι άνοιξα νέο post.¨Ενα νέο φίλο εντόπισα στις 07/05/2010 αραγμένο στο Πέραμα. Πρόκειται για το Ro-Ro Joh. Gorthon (ΙΜΟ Νο: 7617955).  Σαν λιμάνι νηολόγησης έχει τη Λεμεσό (Limassol) οπού είναι βαμμένο πάνω από το παλιό του λιμάνι νηολόγησης (Helsingborg) που είναι με ανάγλυφα γράμματα. Κάποια στιγμή χάθηκε (δεν ξέρω που πήγε) αλλά προχθές το είδα πάλι στο Ν.Μ.Δ.  
> 
> JOH GORTHON 02 I.M.O 7617955  07-05-2010.jpg
> 
> JOH GORTHON 03 I.M.O 7617955  16-06-2010.jpg
> 
> JOH GORTHON 04 I.M.O 7617955  16-06-2010.jpg


η εταιρια του ειναι η aegean cargo του αγαπητου;;;;;; :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι φυσικά, μην σε μπερδεύει η τσιμινιέρα
Μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν στη ράδα του Πειραια...

----------


## apollo_express

Κάποια εποχή δεν το είχε η Blue Star - Superfast στη Βαλτική και μετά από λίγο το έφερε στην Πάτρα;

----------


## Apostolos

Καμία σχέση!

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/joh_gorthon_1977.htm

----------

